# shank



## Paco_1

*"This 20 piece  router bit set is new ,they have 1/4''  shanks"

En este contexto como podría traducirse shank?? 
*


----------



## cbland

creo que se refiere a una BROCA.


----------



## cbland

Shank (of a twist drill), roscada de perno, tornillo  
Shank -type cutter, broca de tipo espiga , ( Ingeniería de diseño ) Broca con una espiga para montarla en el husillo o adaptador de una máquina-herramienta.
 
Shank, caña de ancla, cola, cuchara de colar, cuerpo de un tipo de imprenta, núcleo, tubo de chimenea, chaveta , varilla, asta, mango, espiga, vástago, ( Ingeniería de diseño ) See: bitblank ; shank of a borer, cola de una barrena; anchor -, caña de ancla, auger shank, varilla de sonda; crucible shank, porta crisol; straight shank, vástago recto


----------



## Paco_1

Gracias.
Me imagino que se refiere al vástago de la broca o fresa(la parte por la que se sujeta a la máquina), que tiene un diámetro de 1/4".


----------



## cbland

si.
a eso se refiere


----------



## Le'puche

Hola,
También tenía la misma pregunta y la respuesta la encontre aquí.
Pero encontré también *drive shank = 12"*. ¿Se refiere a la longitud de la broca?


----------



## jalibusa

*drive shank = 12"*. Muy posiblemente sea drive shank = *1/2".*


----------



## SFO

The *shank* is the part of a *drill bit* grasped by the chuck of a drill ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drill_bit_shank

Electric drill sizes are often 1/4" or 3/8" which referes to the maximum size (diameter) of the shank that they can accomodate.

So a drill bit might be listed as having a 1/4" x 12" shank (diameter x length).

Saludos!


----------



## jalibusa

Los router tiene cabida para vástagos de (entre otros) 1/2" de diámetro. 12" (25cm) de longitud para una herramienta de router es imposible.


----------



## Le'puche

Hi everyone!

I took that sentence from a catalog. Drive shank =12"
I agree with SFO, it must be the length.

Thanks everybody a lot!!!


----------

